# Colorado Trappers and Predator Hunters Assoc. Convention



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The Colorado Trappers and Predator Hunters Association's annual convention is coming up on the 25th, 26th and 27th of August, there will be several vendors there with cages and baits and lures. It's in the Ft. Collins area this year. There will also be demo's and a lot of excellent info available. Here's a link to find out more:

http://coloradotrapper.com/2017-convention/​


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'd love to make it to one those sometime, but you know what weekend that is 220.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruger said:


> I'd love to make it to one those sometime, but you know what weekend that is 220.


The weekend before Labor Day weekend...........


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Haha, that is true. So that would make labor day weekend the second weekend of archery season.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruger said:


> Haha, that is true. So that would make labor day weekend the second weekend of archery season.


Yup.......

I'm headed up for archery elk From Sept.17th through the 23rd. I've also got an archery bear tag for the same time period, but that's a just in case tag.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck 220. I'll be chasing elk on the weekends. I also have the early bear tag,but that is if I see the right bear.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck to you Ruger!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good hunting, men! You're living the dream.


----------

